# New Meal Piranhas



## KillerFishHead (Apr 28, 2003)

I started feeding my piranhas cichlid pellets. Are pellets pretty heathy for them. My piranhas have a few different tips of meals; feeders, shrimp, and pellets. I can't get them to eat chicken. They don't touch it. Anyone can help me.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my reds love cichlid pellets. and their colors are getting darker


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Some pellets do actually help the coloration on some Ps. But honestly, I would stick to raw foods such as smelt, krill and prawns for better colorations.

Your Ps have probably got used to eatting their daily meal you usually give them. Cutback on daily feeding habits and slowely introduce the new varieties.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats dude some people have a hard time feeding them pellets


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

i had my rbps since they were babies and got them started on pellets right away. now they love the Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets and eat them like no tomorrow. however, now they started disliking bloodworms.

but pellets helped make my piranhas pretty big.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

congrats on the pellets...introduce new foods slowly










if they start not eating a certain food...then discontinue trying to feed it to them for a bit then just randomly toss it in and see if they eat it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, the most varied the diet the better...!

Trust me on this: if they're hungry enough they will eat almost anything...try 4-5 days without food and you will see







!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

mine wouldnt touch pellets but it loved algae wafers


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

never tried anything other than meat i guess i will have to try.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

hikari ciclid gold......all my natts ever want to eat. THey even turn their noses up to beef heart.but LIVE..







thats a whole other story.


----------

